# A5 Sportbacks



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Anyone got one yet?

Seen a few on the roads now and I have to say they look excellent. Tonnes of road presence, good looking (better than the coupe in my opinion) and with the right engine, a bit of a q car.

I'm now thinking that, in a couple of years when the Bimmer is paid off, and the price of the 3.0TDi Sportback has come down a bit then a change may be on the cards.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

As it's only a four-seater, I had to rule it out.

Ldn


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

MMMMM,


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> MMMMM,


+1

saw a couple on the M6, M1 Sunday


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

luap said:


> > MMMMM,
> 
> 
> +1
> ...


+2 It is a very handsome looking car

Charlie


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I need a bigger car and was thinking A5, but there isn't alot of room in the back and for the money, the A4 is a better option.

A5 looks better though and would be my first choice!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

from someone that had a coupe the sportback ruins the lines of the A5 for me but thats only my thoughts... best to keep the A4 and A6 as 4 doors and leave the A5 as a coupe... but its done now!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

abz001 said:


> from someone that had a coupe the sportback ruins the lines of the A5 for me but thats only my thoughts... best to keep the A4 and A6 as 4 doors and leave the A5 as a coupe... but its done now!


I was going to say the opposite... The shoulder line on the A5 Coupe is all over the place (look at a shot with lots of reflections, like this), but the Sportback has fixed it nicely by stretching it out a little. It's still a bit unusual (clearly seen here) but it's a lot less disjointed.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I had a A5 when they first came out and my views wont change, its also noted on A5oc that it just breaks the lines... its not as sleak anymore  Im actually looking at getting another A5 or S5 but it will be a coupe... plenty of room in the back and the boot is massive, i took the A5 coupe up north to one of the rally sectors with myself driving (im short) and 4 other burly men in the car and it was fine (until i went over the train line which i didnt know about - didnt know the A5 could become airbrone lol)

Dont be misgiven about the space in the back it is very comfy in there


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

abz001 said:


> I had a A5 when they first came out and my views wont change, its also noted on A5oc that it just breaks the lines... its not as sleak anymore  Im actually looking at getting another A5 or S5 but it will be a coupe... plenty of room in the back and the boot is massive, i took the A5 coupe up north to one of the rally sectors with myself driving (im short) and 4 other burly men in the car and it was fine (until i went over the train line which i didnt know about - didnt know the A5 could become airbrone lol)
> 
> Dont be misgiven about the space in the back it is very comfy in there


You got 5-up in a 4-seater Coupe?

I really wanted to like the A5 Coupe - if for no other reason than I saw it as the next evolutionary step for my growing family from the TT. I just don't though.

But I did see a black Sportback the other day and was actually craning my neck to work out what it was I liked it so much.

Horses for courses really. My only concern is that we sometimes travel with 5 in the car when we're at the in-laws.

For me, it's the Sportback or a 6-series Coupe.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The 6 series isn't really much good for 5 people either... The transmission tunnel continues back all the way to the rear seats:








The leg room in the back is better than it looks and I had 4 adults in mine regularly despite me being about 6ft3 and needing my seat a long way back.

I'd take the 6 series over the A5 any day.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I pickup my sportback next week with my S5 coupe going due to practical reasons (2 small kids) and some unwanted attention from thieving barstewards.

I did consider the A4 sallon but from a visual point of view the sportback is a much better looking car.

I know I am making the sensible choice, four doors vs. 2, Diesel vs thirsty V8. although had I not had the continued unwanted attention I would have put my order in for an RS5.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeap 5 grown people in a A5 coupe


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Had to take my car into Audi this morning and as they had a A5 Sportback S-Line in the showroom, it would have been rude not to have a sit in it.

Having had a 5-series and an A6, it felt very small to me, and that's in the front. I did like the frameless doors, however.

It's another in this strange sector of 4 door coupes, i.e. CLS & Passat CC, all emulating the fantastic, ground-breaking Vauxhall Signum. 

As for having it 5 up, you could get someone in the middle of the back seat, but it only has 4 seat belts so you take your chances.

Ldn


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Spandex said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > from someone that had a coupe the sportback ruins the lines of the A5 for me but thats only my thoughts... best to keep the A4 and A6 as 4 doors and leave the A5 as a coupe... but its done now!
> ...


Lines all over the place, you are talking out your arse mate. My Phantom Black looks perfect. You cannot judge a car on a picture like that.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> Lines all over the place, you are talking out your arse mate. My Phantom Black looks perfect. You cannot judge a car on a picture like that.


Oh well, I can't compete with an unbiased review like that... :wink:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...




















how can you fault the lines of a A5?? I myself cant wait to get another for my 30th


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I just think it looks disjointed. The top picture looks the worst to me... It's that hard, meandering shoulder line that seems completely independent of the rest of the shape of the car.

I'm not saying it's a horrible looking car, just that something about it looks a bit off to me and that the Sportback version (oooh look, we're back on topic!) softens the effect a little.


----------

